# Boss and Outlaw



## Smokey (Aug 15, 2014)

Couple of our guys here at SnP Farm. The first picture is of my long time buddy Boss. The second is of Outlaw. He actually runs the show out in the pasture.


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful pictures well framed and presented.

Booger2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya may have been goofin off but ya still got it SMOKEY


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2014)

Awwww.....


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine looking animals Smokey , I'd like to have a couple for the wife and myself at the cabin, we''ve got a lot of trails and national forest to ride in.If I remember correctly you used to live up this way, off of doublehead gap wasn't it?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 15, 2014)

carver said:


> Fine looking animals Smoked, I'd like to have a couple for the wife and myself at the cabin, we''ve got a lot of trails and national forest to ride in.If I remember correctly you used to live up this way, off of doublehead gap wasn't it?



Yes sir, we indeed did live on Doublehead Gap Rd. We lived not too far from where Newport Rd dead ends at DHG Road.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful area, I'm out the other direction on Newport rd, off Old Dial Rd.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 15, 2014)

They are looking mighty fine!  I think Boss is aging much better than you and I!  
Nice shots!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 15, 2014)

I remember them well Smokey.  Beautiful animals.  I gotta agree with Wvdawg 





> I think Boss is aging much better than you and I!


 and you can include me in that group.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 17, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> They are looking mighty fine!  I think Boss is aging much better than you and I!
> Nice shots!



Yep, he's aging quite well. Actually he's only 13 years old. Outlaw is 10.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 19, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya may have been goofin off but ya still got it SMOKEY



Still got it!! Heck, I didn't know I had it


----------

